# new 3.5 engine pings or ticks when shut off



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey guys,

I've noticed my new 2003 auto Altima 3.5 SE engine seems to make a light ping or tick sound after I shut it off. Seems to do this after a highway run or after I've warmed it up after driving.

I'm surprised a brand new engine makes this kind of noise. I didn't expect it, it's not loud, just a light pinging sound. I've always used 91-94 octane so far and its only got about 600 miles since i got it new 2-3 weeks ago. Is this normal or should I be panicking?! Is it due to the gasoline grade or is the timing too far advanced etc...? It's all stock right now. I'm praying this doesn't already portend to some kind of engine damage....has anyone experienced this?
--Costen


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That's the catalytic convertor, or heat shields on the exhaust. No need to worry, it isn't the engine.

Like the car?


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

ok thanks for the info...a friend of mine mentioned something to that extent as well...othe than that the car seems fine so far...had it at the dealer for one adjustment, to check the alignment, no big deal...I luv the acceleration though...the tires can spin and squeal so easily on dry pavement with the TC off (and it's an automatic)...it's pretty wild...well so far so good eh


----------

